# coolest tattoo.....ever!!!



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

*This 
guy thought he had the coolest tattoo ever.....*











*...until 
he went to jail!*

_Kat_


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

red x


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

A red X tattoo put him in jail?


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I"m sorry...how do I fix it?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

lpwpd722 said:


> I"m sorry...how do I fix it?


I think you may have problems uploading itoutof your e-mail. Save it to a folder then try again


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Did it come through yet????


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

You might have thanked me for nothing. Sorry


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I have the ability to see through the red x with my Superman vision. 

It's a tattoo of a girl on a guys back, with his ass cheeks as the boobies.

I'll be in my Fortress of Solitude if you need me...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Speaking of stupid tattos Obama Supporter VVVVV


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Is this the one lpwpd722?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

263FPD said:


> Speaking of stupid tattos Obama Supporter VVVVV


It must match his rainbow tattoo on the other hip.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

:hump::hump::hump::hump::hump:

That would be this guy's life in the slammer. LOL



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> It must match his rainbow tattoo on the other hip.


And a tattoo of a penis on the inside of his mouth (Just a theory)


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

263FPD said:


> Speaking of stupid tattos Obama Supporter VVVVV


I thought it was this at first:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I thought it was this at first:


No...hes got that one on his ass.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

263FPD said:


> And a tattoo of a penis on the inside of his mouth (Just a theory)


Someone probably drew an outline while there.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

lpwpd722 said:


> I"m sorry...how do I fix it?


Laser surgery...


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

KozmoKramer said:


> Is this the one lpwpd722?


This most popular man in prison.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Probably one like this:


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes it is, Thanks Koz.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

lpwpd722 said:


> Yes it is, Thanks Koz.


Not a problem LP. Actually JAP put that one up a while ago, but it's funny enough for second glance.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Not a problem LP. Actually JAP put that one up a while ago, but it's funny enough for *second glance*.


Are you sure it's *just.*........funny..........for you?


----------

